# Blogger pages,label, categories



## Cvrk (Jan 24, 2016)

This is about Blogger.

I learned to group posts under a page, by adding them to the same label. I believe it's a form of categorising. 
She explains in the example (from this video 







 ) how to group all recipe posts under one page. 
What i need is to create page within a page,or a category within a category. I don't know what you call it , but many blogs have it. I just don't know how they do it. 

So after you click on the recipe page link at the top. I need this to open in more categories : for example chocolate, fruits, vanilla, yogurt . I will have a picture for each category. And when you click on the chocolate image it will then open up all the posts that have recipes chocolate.
This way it's a category within a category. 

I assume it has to do with more labels .
Please,i need some help.  Does anybody know how to do this ? 

P.S. I will show an example.
My blog will be about love related things, like love letters and so on....but just to show you. This is a blogger website with cartoons 
[FONT=Roboto, Arial, sans-serif]http://www.musteata.com/desene-seriale-online-dublate-in-romana/

When you click on a page ,let's say Desene Serial. It opens up other categories. You get to click on a series. Than that opens up into the entire series. All the episodes under that category. [/FONT]


----------

